# 

## tkowalczyk

Witam wszystkich,
jestem w trakcie remontu mieszkania. Wynająłem ekipę, która wykonuje wszystkie prace. Bez uzgodnienia ze mną zamontowali wannę odwrotnie niż chciałem i niż wydaje mi się że powinna być zamontowana (załączone zdjęcie) Wanna ma odpływ i pokrętło zamykania korka po środku. Wg mnie ów pokrętło powinno znajdować się po "stronie ściany" (załączone zdjęcia). Wszystko byłoby ok, gdyby nie fakt, że klej montażowy wżarł się w akryl i w tej chwili pozostaje mi renowacja krawędzi lub kupno nowej wanny. Moi fachowcy tłumaczą takie zamontowanie wanny swoim doświadczeniem, tym, że tak się montuje, tak powinno być, wszyscy ich znajomi też tak uważają i tak jest zgodnie ze sztuką. A ja jeśli chciałem mieć zamontowaną wannę odwrotnie powinienem im to powiedzieć. Mam pytanie do znawców: czy są jakieś przepisy, normy, zasady montażu wanien na podstawie których oni mogą tak twierdzić? Jeśli nie to czy ich obowiązkiem nie jest zapytanie przed montażem, jak chciałbym żeby wanna była zamocowana? W tej chwili przepychamy się kto zawinił i zaczyna brakować mi argumentów. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi i wskazówki jak załatwić sprawę.

----------


## jajmar

Nie wiem jak sie powinno tzn chodzi mi o przepisy, ale tak jak Ci zrobili jest wg mnie logicznie.  Masz pod reka zamykanie a nie po drugiej stronie. 

A ogólnie to tez problem wymysliłeś , chyba tylko pogratulować wypada.

----------


## tkowalczyk

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Problem jak każdy inny. Wanna wg mnie została źle zamontowana i przy okazji zniszczona. Korek bez względu na to z której strony byłby zamontowany będzie pod ręką. Moim zdaniem nie do końca praktyczne jest takie zamontowanie wanny.. Weź pod uwagę, że korzystają z niej również dzieci, którym przy wchodzeniu do wanny korek może przeszkadzać... a po czasie może nawet się urwać.

----------


## Marcin1978

Ja mam zamontowany korek po stronie sciany pod baterią  i do głowy by mi nie przyszedł inny montaż. Wydaje mi się ze korek po stronie "zewnetrznej" będzie przeszkadzał przy wchodzeniu do wanny itd

----------


## vadiol

Nie ma żadnych norm na sposób montażu korka . Zamontowany przy ścianie nie przeszkadza we wchodzeniu do wanny . Zamontowanie po stronie "zewnętrznej" ,`pozwoli na jego wymianę w razie awarii .

----------


## barto307cc

Wg mnie obowiązkiem ich było zapytanie  jak mają ustawić wannę.U mnie dziś ustawiali wannę,jest asymetryczna,nie było innej opcji ustawienia niż Panowie ustawili a mimo to wcześniej pytali jak ma stać....bo moge mieć np inne wizje niż oni  :wink: )

----------


## Ryska

Bardzo wygodny w użyciu jest korek po przeciwnej stronie niż ściana. Użytkowałam tak zamontowaną wannę przez 8 lat i następna wanna też będzie tak zamontowana. Mam dwoje małych dzieci i niczego nie urwały, pokrętło działało poprawnie. Z myciem zakamarków tego pokrętła nie było większych problemów - moim zdaniem same plusy z tak zamontowanej wanny. 

Ale mimo wszystko fahofcy powinni wcześniej zapytać jak wannę zamontować.

----------


## edmaan

Ja mam wannę firmy Ravak Evolution z jednej strony brzeg jest prosty, a z drugiej jest łuk , odpływ i zamykanie jest po stronie łuku. Wynika z tego , że twoja wanna faktycznie została zamontowana odwrotnie. W moim przypadku jakby nawet było można zamontować ją odwrotnie to zamykanie byłoby bardzo niewygodne , bo wanna ma 103 cm szerokości.

----------

